

The first year of our first app - an exciting journey - pointnova
http://blog.fournova.com/2012/02/tower-the-first-year/

======
pacemkr
Love the fournova logo, something about it is just really aesthetically
pleasing. It looked like an airline logo to me before I realized (from the
more colorful logo for the app) that it was a control tower. Great job. Who
designed it?

The app... I don't know why, but I never realized that I needed this. It's a
private GitHub for self hosted repositories, duh. Will definitely give it a
try.

~~~
roam
If that's what you're expecting you will be disappointed: it's simply a Git
client, a (very nice) GUI alternative to the command line.

~~~
pacemkr
I really like GitHub for browsing and reading code, something that you don't
get with self-hosted repositories. That's really the feature that I was
thinking of. Obviously there is a great deal more to GitHub than that.

------
ericabiz
I read the entire article and have no idea what your app does or why I should
care.

